# Fanatec Clubsport Pedals



## Fantec (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin hier ganz neu im Forum und hoffe die richtige Abteilung gefunden zu haben.

Ich besitze ein Fanatec Gt2 Wheel. Nun möchte ich mir noch die Clubsport Pedals dazu kaufen, gehe auf die Website und sehe weder die zweite Version noch die alte Version der Clubsport Pedale.

Übersehe ich sie einfach oder gibt es sie nicht mehr? (oder gibt es eine neue Website?)


Liebe Grüße

Moritz


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juni 2012)

Hmmm.  Du hast vollkommen richtig geschaut, Fanatec's Webseite ist nach wie vor aktuell.  Da meine Kristallkugel zur Reparatur ist und mein Kaffeesatz von heute Morgen schon im Müll habe ich auf Thoma's Blog Webseite geschaut- hm auch nichts. Ominös. 
Wenn die geplante Anschaffung nicht allzu eilig ist, würde ich eher auf die neue Version 2 der ClubSport-Pedalen warten, was darüber bisher bekannt geworden ist, lässt darauf schließen das diese _fantastisch_ (kleine Wortspielerei ) werden.
Ansonsten einfach mal Fanatec's Support anmailen.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juni 2012)

Die Clubsport Pedale gibts nicht mehr. Es kommt ja die Version 2 demnächst raus wo einiges verändert wurde. Die Kupplung ist verändert worden und das Bremspedal hat jetzt einen Öldruckzylinder. Das ändert das Gefühl der Bremse nochmal ganz radikal.


----------



## CermiT (29. Juni 2012)

Ich war auf der suche nach der Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base, auch hier noch keine Möglichkeit diese zu kaufen. Nachdem ich mit dem Support telefoniert habe, wurde ich auch auf den Blog von Thomas verwiesen. Ich habe aber noch eine kleine Info am Rande erhalten.

Ab *mitte Juli* sollen die neuen Komponenten im Fanatec Shop erhältlich sein.


- Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base
- Fanatec ClubSport Pedals V2
- Fanatec ClubSport Rims


PS: Bitte an die PCGH Redaktion  könntet Ihr einen Highend Racing-Hardware Testbericht herausbringen? Das Problem bei den "teuren" Lenkrädern und Pedalen ist, man kann sie nirgends selbst testen. (auf Messen GC etc. kann man nicht testen, nur mal anspielen. Zum testen der Hardware dieser Preisklasse benötigt man Ruhe und viel Konzentration um die Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten)

Mich würden hier Dinge interessieren wie:
- Präzision im Nullbereich (Deadzone = 0)
- Schaltwippen (Druckpunkt fühlbar, weg der zurückgelegt werden muss)
- Einstellbarkeit Lenkwinkel (0° - 900° in welchen Schritten ist die Einstellung möglich und wie fühlt sich das "Ende" bei z.B. 270° an)
- Pedaldruck / Pedalwege
- Pedale Invertiert montierbar
- Befestigungsmöglichkeiten an Racingssims
- Komatibilität und Feeling mit PC (Live for Speed, rFactor(2), ...) PS3 ... 
- usw.

Beispiele für Lenkräder zum Testen:
FREX SimWHEEL TypeG
ECCI TRACKSTAR 6000
Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base + BMW M3 GT Rim
...

Über solch einen Test würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juni 2012)

CermiT schrieb:


> Ich war auf der suche nach der Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base, auch hier noch keine Möglichkeit diese zu kaufen. Nachdem ich mit dem Support telefoniert habe, wurde ich auch auf den Blog von Thomas verwiesen. Ich habe aber noch eine kleine Info am Rande erhalten.
> 
> Ab *mitte Juli* sollen die neuen Komponenten im Fanatec Shop erhältlich sein.
> 
> ...



Bei den Clubsport Equipment kann ich dir auch helfen. Hab das nämlich hier.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> bei den clubsport equipment kann ich dir auch helfen. Hab das nämlich hier. :d


 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...​


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Die Clubsport V2 sind echt schon genial. Die Kupplung fühlt sich absolut geil an. Erst wird der Gegendruck stärker und dann fällt der komplett weg. Bei der Bremse ist die Idee mit dem Öldruckzylinder genial. Da kann man schön das Öl seiner wahl einfüllen und schon hat man einen höheren widerstand.

Über das Wheel brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen. Einfach nur genial. Das FFB reicht von zart bis Arme ausreißen. Sogar das T500 verliert gegen das CSW komplett. Einfach nur wenn man sich die verwendeten Materialien ansieht. Bei Fanatec ist fast alles aus Metall. Das merkt man auch an den Wheelrims. Das BMW Wheel wiegt gut über 2 Kilo und das Formel Wheel knapp 1,5.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

.....................
​


----------



## CermiT (2. Juli 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Bei den Clubsport Equipment kann ich dir auch helfen. Hab das nämlich hier.


 
Gut zu wissen  aber ist das schon die V2?

Nachdem ich am Wochenende die ganzen reviews angeschaut habe wurde mein Plan angepasst und die Eingabehardware fürs SimRig neu budgetiert. 
Werde aber wohl mit meinem DFGT so lange weitermachen müssen bis die Grundkonfiguration des SimRig steht. (Rennsitz + Rahmenkonstrukt) Denn so ein schönes Lenkrad gehört nicht an einen Schreibtisch geschraubt, das wäre wie ein Ferrari mit Anhängerkupplung 

Grüße und schöne Woche
CermiT


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2012)

Ja. Sind schon die V2 Pedale.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt übrigens gute und günstige Rigs bei SimFrame. Hab mir da selber eins gekauft. Halt aus Aluprofilen. Hat den Vorteil das man sich da selber noch was dran bauen kann. Hätte das auch selber bauen können, aber dann wären die Verbindungen nicht so schön geworden. Alles schön verdeckt.


----------



## CermiT (7. August 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ja. Sind schon die V2 Pedale.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry das ich mich erst nach einem Monat wieder melde  aber ich war sehr vertieft in der Planung des AluRigs. Die Rigs bei SimFrame habe ich mir mal angeschaut und muss sagen:" Als Grundkonzept nicht schlecht und für jemanden der nicht selber Tüfteln will, eine gute Alternative."
Falls ich nicht schaffen sollte auf der GamesCom das neue CSW und die CSP testen kann, werde ich wohl auf dich zurückkommen. Fragen kostet ja nichts 

Mein Rig soll auch aus Aluprofilen gefertigt werden, aber so funktional sein das ich später "Motion" (SimXperience mit SCN5 150mm) einfach nur nachbauen muss. Funktional auch in der hinsicht Verstellbarkeit und Platzbedarf. Hier bin ich noch am tüfteln mit welcher Konstruktion ich das Rig möglichst klein bekomme, wenn es mal nicht gefahren wird.

Aktuell sieht das "Rig" noch sehr provisorisch aus, aber man kann gut die Maße nehmen um diese dann auf das AluRig zu übertragen. Geplant ist der Bau diesen oder nächsten Monat, vorher werde ich aber noch bei ITEM vorbeischauen und mir mal technische und konstruktive Inspirationen einholen und verschieden Zubehörteile testen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kumpel beim testen der Sitzposition)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Diese Konstruktion ist aber schon wieder veraltet, von der neunen habe ich noch kein Bild hier)

Grüße CermiT


----------



## gh0st76 (7. August 2012)

Mal die Pedale mit anderen Platten drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Öldruckdämpfer ist gerade abmontiert weil ich den neu befülle und eine andere Feder verpasse.

Aber bald werden die auch wieder ausgewechselt. Gegen dieses Schmuckstück hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder diese hier. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CermiT (8. August 2012)

Ja die sind sehr schick, aber warum willst wechseln? Taugen die CSP V2 doch nicht so, oder sind die einfach nur "schlechter" zu verstellen? (Invert Montage)

Falls du dann die V2 loswerden willst, kannst mir gerne einene Preis machen 

PS: Gibt es eigentlich noch VPP (virtualperformanceparts)? Die hatten auch eine sehr schöne Pedalerie.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2012)

Die CSP´s sind gut. Nur reichen mir die nicht mehr. Die CST´s sollen wohl die Fanatec Pedale wie Spielzeug dastehen lassen. Quasi wie die Clubsport Pedale die G25/27 Pedale. Alleine schon das Gewicht von den CST´s. Gute 15 kg. Halt Stahl. Die Load Cell soll wohl auch heftiger sein. Da gehts bis 60 kg Bremsdruck hoch. 

VPP gibts nur noch gebrauchte. Ein Holländischer Shop hatte auch mal welche, aber da finde ich die nicht mehr. Aber VPP hatte öfters Probleme mit den Potis.

Edit: So ein Motion Cockpit ist schon lustig, aber macht einen auf dauer langsamer.


----------



## CermiT (10. August 2012)

Coll danke für die Info, da muss ich doch am Wochenende mal die CST Pedale mal unter die Lupe nehmen und schauen was ich da an Infos zu bekomme. 60Kg Bremsdruck, juhu endlich mal gescheit auf die Bremse latschen 

Das Motion auf dauer langsamer macht kann sein. Aber wer will denn noch ohne Motion fahren, wenn er es hat?


----------



## gh0st76 (10. August 2012)

CermiT schrieb:


> Das Motion auf dauer langsamer macht kann sein. Aber wer will denn noch ohne Motion fahren, wenn er es hat?


 

Ich. Wenn ich erst mal bei iRacing soweit bin das ich mit der A Lizenz die F1 Kiste um den Kurs prügeln darf, dann will ich schnell sein. Auch wenn es mit Motion sicher Spaß macht, aber bei einem 1,5 Stunden Rennen würde ich mir das nicht antun. Da leidet der Speed und die Konzentration drunter.


----------

